# Import backplate sources suggestions.



## Thoro (Aug 3, 2014)

I am looking to purchase a few backplates for my sb  heavy 10. 2 1/4" - 8 spindle. 

I am considering cdco, as I have purchased from them before with a qctp.

I am not sure it makes a huge difference, but thought I would ask if there should be any concerns I should consider and if you guys have any suggestions for where I should look to buy them.


----------



## Ray C (Aug 3, 2014)

Thoro said:


> I am looking to purchase a few backplates for my sb  heavy 10. 2 1/4" - 8 spindle.
> 
> I am considering cdco, as I have purchased from them before with a qctp.
> 
> I am not sure it makes a huge difference, but thought I would ask if there should be any concerns I should consider and if you guys have any suggestions for where I should look to buy them.



I've purchased backplates from several places and they all seem to require a good bit of tuning-up.  My guess is that CDCO's will be no different from all the other inexpensive import brands.


Ray


----------



## Thoro (Aug 3, 2014)

Ray C said:


> I've purchased backplates from several places and they all seem to require a good bit of tuning-up.  My guess is that CDCO's will be no different from all the other inexpensive import brands.
> 
> 
> Ray


When you say tuning, what usually did you have to do to them to get them satisfactory?


----------



## Ray C (Aug 3, 2014)

Thoro said:


> When you say tuning, what usually did you have to do to them to get them satisfactory?




Have a look at these threads...  I have many threads on chuck installation and tuning as well.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showt...hlight=fitting

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showt...hlight=fitting

Just so you know, many shop related parts and assemblies require some degree of fitting.  Just want to mention this as many folks aren't aware of this and often times, folks post negative comments about a particular vendor when in-fact, it's not the vendor's fault at all...


Ray


----------



## LEEQ (Aug 3, 2014)

I wonder if it might be better iron or maybe cheaper to get cast iron rounds from speedy metals?


----------



## Ray C (Aug 3, 2014)

LEEQ said:


> I wonder if it might be better iron or maybe cheaper to get cast iron rounds from speedy metals?



I dunno....  Cast iron is so messy, I just don't relish the thought of all that drilling and cutting.  -Yet in the next breath, it's really a pain to re-do all the critical geometries on pre-existing pieces.  -Guess it's a coin toss.  It really bugs me that all the tapered holes are cut undersize because, the specs on a D1-type spindle are well known and published -and I've never seen or heard-of an out-of-spec spindle.  A D1-4 is 7.125 degrees, 7/16" tall nose and 2.0005" diameter at the base -Period!

Anyhow, the OP of this thread has a screw-on spindle so, half the battle is done for him.  All that's needed is cleaning-up the chuck-side interface.


Ray


----------



## Thoro (Aug 3, 2014)

Ok well that was my question. Have you found that the threads on the back plates are good? Then all that is required is a facing on the lathe and machine the spigot? 

See, my issue is that I have a backplate for a 4 jaw 6" buck Chuck, but I need to machine the bore and thread it, and make the spigot on it. The problem is, all I have right now is a 5c collet set up and a face plate. . In addition, I have 2 really nice 3 jaw chucks, both of which need to have backplanes fitted to them.  So I figured, get a 3 jaw up and running, then machine the 4 jaw backplate with the 3 jaw, and now I'm cookin. 

I'm at a point where I just can't procrastinate on getting some chucks fitted up. 

I guess the one thing I wondered is if I can use a backplate to machine the raw 4 jaw plate to begin with, negating the immediate need for a semi machined backplate for my 3 jaw.... I know enough to get myself into plenty of trouble. With this background information, what would you guys do


----------



## darkzero (Aug 3, 2014)

I like the Grizzly SouthBend branded backplates & is all I have been buying lately. As the old saying goes, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Pat of TN (Aug 3, 2014)

I bought a (small - 1" - 8 thread, 4" OD) backplate from Little Machine Shop, it machined fine. The threads appeared somewhat rough, but they spun on the spindle fine with not much noticeable slop. I would reckon that LMS's backplates are about the same as anywhere else, Shars, etc. Take a look at Shars' page. I don't think Little Machine Shop has 2-1/4"-thread backplates.


----------



## LEEQ (Aug 3, 2014)

Thoro said:


> Ok well that was my question. Have you found that the threads on the back plates are good? Then all that is required is a facing on the lathe and machine the spigot?
> 
> See, my issue is that I have a backplate for a 4 jaw 6" buck Chuck, but I need to machine the bore and thread it, and make the spigot on it. The problem is, all I have right now is a 5c collet set up and a face plate. . In addition, I have 2 really nice 3 jaw chucks, both of which need to have backplanes fitted to them.  So I figured, get a 3 jaw up and running, then machine the 4 jaw backplate with the 3 jaw, and now I'm cookin.
> 
> ...



I would consider clamping the back plate to the face plate for boring and threading. Then put her on the spindle to make the rest of the features concentric with your lathe.


----------



## Thoro (Oct 21, 2014)

I ended up mounting the backplate to a faceplate and boring /threading it then mounting the back ate on my spindle with the freshly machined threads and facing and machining the register for the recess in the Chuck. . A few pictures are attached.


----------



## george wilson (Oct 21, 2014)

I used to buy blank cast iron back plates from Wholesale Tool. I never had any problem with hard spots or voids in their face plates,though anything Chinese is a toss up. Several years ago I bout 6 of their 6" plates for $17.00 each. No idea what they now sell for.


----------



## rafe (Oct 21, 2014)

Got mine from tools4cheap ....machined it to fit drilled and tapped as needed....and had a vacuum hose near the cutting tool ....couldn't be happier


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 21, 2014)

I got mine from shars, The threads are fine. But that was about 8 years ago.


----------

